# PC Restarting/No Display



## shockw4ve (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I am having problems with my newly built machine.

Here's what happened:

I was watching a movie on 360 while my PC was running next to it, all fine. By the time I finished watching the film, I noticed the monitor was in stand by but the computer was still running. Usually it goes to sleep mode after such long inactivity. Nevermind, I thought some process must be blocking it from hibernating. So I moved my mouse to turn the monitor on, tried pressing keyboard keys, but my monitor didn't wake up.

So I hard reset my PC, that didn't work either. I turned it on and off, to no avail. The monitor still stayed in stand by mode. I tried switching the DVI cable with VGA cable, but that also did not work. I removed and re-inserted the Power cable from the back and tried turning on, it didn't work. Instead, after doing this, the computer started restarting. I mean, I would just press the power on button, it would turn on, and off, and so on, without booting into BIOS of course. This problem became really apparent and no matter what I tried, the computer just kept restarting. (it just stayed on for a few seconds, then reboot).

I tried changing to a different GFX card, but that didn't work either. Problem right now was that the PC wasn't booting properly.

Like I said, this was a newly built system, so fortunately I still had my old setup with me. So I decided to test it.

To make sure, it wasn't the Mobo or the CPU, or the Ram, I rebuilt my old machine with a different mobo, cpu and ram. Also put a different GFX card to make sure that wasn't the culprit. After putting everything together, it turned on fine for a few times, but without any display. After a few retries, the restarting problem reoccurred.

I noticed that only the CPU fan and a 80mm fan was spinning. 2 x 120mm fans were not.

At this point, I put my money on the PSU to be faulty. Since that's the only component that I was using on both the machines. I wrote off Monitor because I tried two different inputs and it didn't work. Moreover, when I put my PS3 (which is hooked through HDMI) it's working all fine.

So I was pretty confident that the PSU was the problem. Next day I RMA'd my HX620 and they replaced it with a spanking new HX650 since the former wasn't in stock. (<3 u corsair).

Today I got the new PSU in hand, and the bloody problem is still there. The PC just keeps restarting, on both machines. 

I am completely out of Ideas. Please help me!

Thanks in advance

Edit:

My Config:
i5 760
H57USB3
HD5850 & HD4350
HX620 upgraded to HX650
XMS 3 DDR3 2 x 2 GB

2nd Config:
Q6600 G0
IP35 Pro
HD5850 & HD4350
HX620 upgraded to HX650
Patriot 2 x 2 GB DDR2


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Seems to me its mobo/ram related


can you post the model number of your ram?

also try booting with one ram stick if that doesn't work, boot without ram sticks and see if mobo beeps(considering you plugged the mobo speaker in it)


----------



## tomcat1965 (Oct 19, 2010)

Are you using the same hard drives for each setup?


----------



## shockw4ve (Aug 8, 2005)

Niram said:


> Seems to me its mobo/ram related
> 
> 
> can you post the model number of your ram?
> ...


This is the model number of the Corsair rams: CMX4GX3M2A1600C9

Even I thought it could be mobo. But it's very unlikely that both mobos have become faulty at the same time and in same manner. When I removed my previous mobo before building my new machine it worked great. ( my 2 mobos are : Abit ip35 pro & Gigabyte H57M USB3)

I have 2 x 2gb sticks on DDR3 and 2 x 2gb sticks of DDR2 + 1Gb DDR2. I tried to install them one by one on their compatible mobos but no success.

I tried booting without rams too, but strangely there's no sound (I have headphones plugged in)



tomcat1965 said:


> Are you using the same hard drives for each setup?


Yes I have the same HDDs .. But most of the time I have been booting without any HDD, and the system just kept restarting.

*Current status*: I just turned the PC on and it turned off by itself. After like 3-4 seconds it turned back on (by itself) and currently it's still running. But still no display. I can see the external HDD lit, the DVD drive is also functioning. The CPU, PSU and GFX card fans are working. (however no system fans are running.)

And again, no display.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

do you have the mobo speaker connected to the mobo?

if you have it and theres no sound, the mobo is dead/dying


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you try a different monmitor?
Post the Brand & Model numbers of the hardware(Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU) in the original configuration when the problem started.


----------



## shockw4ve (Aug 8, 2005)

Niram said:


> do you have the mobo speaker connected to the mobo?
> 
> if you have it and theres no sound, the mobo is dead/dying


Sorry to make an *** of myself. No I don't have those mobo speakers, so I guess I won't be able to hear a beep?

Currently when I turn it on, it turns back off and turns back on after a few seconds and then remains on. Why would it restart in this manner? Is it some sort of symptom to anything? Does it hints of something?


----------



## shockw4ve (Aug 8, 2005)

Tyree said:


> Did you try a different monmitor?
> Post the Brand & Model numbers of the hardware(Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU) in the original configuration when the problem started.


This was the config when the problem first occured:

CPU - Intel i5 760 
Motherboard - Gigabyte H57M USB3
Ram - Corsair XMS 3 2 x 2gb DDR3
PSU - Corsair HX620w (replaced with a brand new HX650w)
GFX Card: Sapphire 5850 1gb
Monitors: Viewsonic vx2835wm (28") & Samsung T260 (26")

I have tested on both the monitors with different inputs (DVi,Analog,HDMI) but still no display. but monitors are working just fine. Tested them with my consoles.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check for a bios update or a bios misconfiguration


----------



## shockw4ve (Aug 8, 2005)

^ The monitor isn't displaying anything. I can't access the BIOS. Tried both CMOS reset method, but the problem remains.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

unplug the power plugs from the drives

see if it posts

try with 1 stick of ram in and see if it posts


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

You have alternated the HD5850 & HD4350 cards and neither works in either computer?

Can you boot to Safe Mode in either configuration?


----------

